# 125G Reef Tank Q



## eagleANTH

Hey folks,

The colonel a.k.a. the wife. Approved my nagging whining complaining for a 125g tank... Currently I have a 55 with a handful of corals not too much but I do not run a Calc reactor. Whats everyones 2cents about the calc reactors and is this piece of equipment an absolute need to keep my corals thriving?

Thanks,

Anthony (Newbie)
55g Mixed Reef (6 months old now)


----------



## archer772

Reactors are not needed you can do the same thing with Randy Holmes Farley's 2 part dosing


----------



## eagleANTH

ok cool.. does that require a bunch of extra maintenance time? because i do have DIY plans for a calc reactor that wouldnt be tooo expensive.


----------



## archer772

No it doesnt require any maintanence time to speak of. What types of corals do you plan on keeping, what salt and how often and how big of water changes do you plant on doing. If you need to dose its just and matter of putting in the correct amount of calcium, mag and baking soda and maybe dripping kalk. The calcium would be pealeadow the mag would be magnesium chloride and epsom salts alk buffer would be baking soda and the kalk would be Mrs Wages Pickeling Lime


----------



## eagleANTH

well i have mixed corals (lps, sps, softies, zoos etc etc) and plan and moving them to this tank from my 55 and turning my 55 into a frag tank or sump. As for the salt I have been using good ol' instant ocean. Water changes I have always done and will continue doing atleast 10%-15% bi weekly.


----------



## ladyonyx

No real reason to spend a bundle on a Calc Reactor. DIY dosing works just fine, IMO.


----------



## archer772

With your salt choice I would consider a salt mix with a little higher calcium levels and a little better alk buffering abilities but this JMO, I like Reef Crystals myself. The doseing I suggested would probably be less than $100 and could last you a couple years, here is a link to the 2 part by Randy.

An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## ladyonyx

Great article. Thanks


----------



## archer772

I try to help out when I can. That 2 part is basically the same as store bought and MUCH cheaper just have to take some time and learn how to use it.


----------



## eagleANTH

Thanks a ton! This was really helpful information guys... I think I will try this dosing method. I looked over the costs of making the stuff and it really is cheap! The calc reactor make be something for the future but i am going to dose for now. 

As for my salt mix... I will be happy to try something new. Upon filling up I will try out the reef crystals.


----------



## archer772

When you start dosing anything make sure you have qaulity test kits to make sure you are dosing correctly. I like Salifert test kits personally


----------



## archer772

What are you useing to check your salinity a hydrometer or refractometer


----------



## eagleANTH

I have both but only use the refracto now. The hydro hasnt been used in like 3 months. I stay consistently at 1.025 with the use of my ato.


----------



## beaslbob

FWIW the hard to find part of the diy two part is actually the magnesium chloride. In souix City you might find magnesium chloride at menards as drive way ice melter.

Calcium chloride in much easier for find as (again driveway ice melter). It also is used in concrete to speed hardening especially in cold weather. Check your local redimix places.

Of course epsom salts and baking soda are just grocery store items.

my .02


----------



## beaslbob

Oh yea and don't forget pickling lime which is the same as Kalk. It can be dripped just like kalk.

my .02


----------



## eagleANTH

thanks beas


----------



## beaslbob

eagleANTH said:


> thanks beas


not bad for a guy from Des Moines huh? *r2


----------



## eagleANTH

Des Moines eh. Thats not forever far away. Once I get this thing moving maybe we could trade some corals.


----------



## beaslbob

eagleANTH said:


> Des Moines eh. Thats not forever far away. Once I get this thing moving maybe we could trade some corals.



I'm *from* Des Moines. Born and raised there. But left in '72 to join the Air Force. Currently in Huntsville, Alabama. *o2


----------



## eagleANTH

awww... now thats not a short drive at all...lol.


----------



## eagleANTH

Alright.. one more question... I have given away 2 of my Gammas to a buddy. I just bought the 125G today on Craigslist and cleaned it up and drilled my holes, tomorrow i will start the plumbing and hopefully get it filled and start transfering stuff over shortly. I know I introduced my fish in a way to prevent any domestic assault which was in this order...

1 Royal Gramma (Basslet)- 3rd
2 Clownfish (Ocellaris) - 1st
1 Spotted Mandarin Goby - 4th final
1 Scott's Wrasse - 3rd
1 Forktail Blenny - 2nd
1 Flavivertex Pseudochromis - 3rd

Would this be a good thing to do this route again? The fish all seem to get along great and I am doubling their habitat so it should continue to work out but IF there is a better order to move them over I am open to suggestion.


----------



## ladyonyx

Sounds logical to me, especially if it worked before


----------



## eagleANTH

k sweet.


----------

